# Haylage suppliers in East Lancs area?



## Parly (17 August 2017)

Need to do a drive by and pick up good quality bale of hay this morning if poss.  Can anyone recommend a place in Hyndburn or Ribble Valley areas?


----------



## quirky (18 August 2017)

Jn 11 of m65. £5.50 a bale.


----------



## Parly (18 August 2017)

quirky said:



			Jn 11 of m65. £5.50 a bale.
		
Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------

